# U.S. Family of 6....



## Chamo (Oct 24, 2013)

of which 3 are high school aged, and one middle school aged. 

We are very fortunate. This will be our third expat assignment. First in South America, second in Europe. We enjoy being part of expat communities and we're looking forward to our next international adventure - in Asia!. We visited various countries in Asia (China, Sing - this was a long time ago in 1995, Thailand and Japan), but everyone on this board knows that living and visiting are two very separate things.

We are considering relocating to Sing for 3 maybe 4 years. All of our older kids would then hopefully be graduating from high school in Singapore and moving on to US based universities while the rest of our family remains in Sing for the duration of this posting.

So here are our questions:

- Our 3 high school aged kids are currently enrolled in an IB school, and they all participate in a swim team. So ideally we would love to find a great IB school with an OK after school swim program (swimming for us is mainly for health and fitness. We are not fanatical about it.) Any thoughts on Stamford International American School?

- What is the ideal place for a family to live in Singapore? Ideal for us specifically: close to public transport, near green spaces (bike, walking/jogging path), with good cardio fitness facilities, a pool large enough for lap swimming, ample space in the home for a large family of 6, near supermarket(s) and near one of Sing's food hawks - we love Asian food reggers:. We lived in urban cities in Europe and South America so we are not expecting US housing sizes, but we would like to find a place with separate rooms (even if the rooms are small, as our teens in the same room at this stage could mean lot of trouble). Either a high rise building or a house would be OK.

The employer that is moving us to Sing will cover tuition costs at the international school, one vehicle, rent/housing costs, and one yearly home visit back to the US.

Thank you for sharing in advance. Our move is not scheduled until the end of 2014 or early 2015. So please continue sharing your thoughts throughout the 2014 and into 2015. 



Merci! Obrigado! Gracias! Dank U!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Make sure your emplyer covers accommodation and schooling without upper limits, as th
ese things in Singapore cost more than any outsider would expect.
A decent Condo with big pool and four bedrooms (rare!) will cost you at least S$8000/month rent. A house about double that. International schooling S$3000/month per kid.
Location-wise, basically all of Singapore (except maybe the inner city area) fits your requirements.
There are plenty of public pools and swimming clubs and they are better for lap swimming than any Condo pool.


----------

